# How did Chouji score Karui ?



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 6, 2014)

Really how ?


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 6, 2014)

Shes a fan of butterflies.


----------



## jjjjjbbbbnnnnnn (Nov 6, 2014)

Baika no jutsu on his dick.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 6, 2014)

He's a real one.


----------



## Shinryu (Nov 6, 2014)

jjjjjbbbbnnnnnn said:


> Baika no jutsu on his dick.



LMFAO


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 6, 2014)

Its because he is fat _everywhere_


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 6, 2014)

Might have something to do with Chouji being a nice dude and Karui apparently not being a shallow douche?


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 6, 2014)

He was a giant and fighting the gedou mazou in the war I think. He maybe impressed her at that point.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 6, 2014)

Once you go black, you never go back. Unless it is an Akamichi I guess


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Nov 6, 2014)

Karui is a chubby chaser nothing to deep.


----------



## Klue (Nov 6, 2014)

Chouji: "Baika no Jutsu." 

Karui:


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Nov 6, 2014)

He has the power to enlarge individual body parts at will. You figure it out.


----------



## COREYxYEROC (Nov 6, 2014)

their fat kid is hard to look at hahah. she looks like shes about to burst... kinda like how madara looked before he burst.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 6, 2014)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Might have something to do with Chouji being a nice dude and Karui apparently not being a shallow douche?



Am going with this


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 6, 2014)

BTW Chouji looks pretty damn badass. I am glad he doesn't look like a carbon copy of his dad.


----------



## Cord (Nov 6, 2014)

By far, the biggest mystery in the series.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Nov 6, 2014)

that ''baika no jutsu'' put in that work.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 6, 2014)

Their kid is pretty fugly though. Too bad girls usually take after their dads.


----------



## Tam (Nov 6, 2014)

Some chiken wings made it.


----------



## Beyonce (Nov 6, 2014)

force in love for Choji, Kishi job well done


----------



## SLB (Nov 6, 2014)

they gave birth to a gremlin, though

horrific design all around


----------



## Cromer (Nov 6, 2014)

Chouji a charismatic dude...this is not surprising. Women (as opposed to girls) also appreciate a nice responsible dude.


Plus, post war fucking, man, post-war fucking. When Chouji unleashed his Bubun Baika no Jutsu, Karui knew it was a lifetime thing


----------



## Monna (Nov 6, 2014)

It was pretty funny. Good for them


----------



## Seliph (Nov 6, 2014)

Because Chouji is a pretty sweet guy? (And probably impressed her by not commenting on Karui's sizes like Omoi did...)


----------



## Escargon (Nov 6, 2014)

He got the dick


----------



## iJutsu (Nov 6, 2014)

Black people like them fat.


----------



## Kathutet (Nov 6, 2014)

Have you seen the beard?


----------



## Narutossss (Nov 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> Chouji: "Baika no Jutsu."
> 
> Karui:



...........................................


----------



## Chiru (Nov 6, 2014)

Escargon said:


> He got the dick



Amen. Praise.



iJutsu said:


> Black people like them fat.





--

Get me that big dick hairy Chouji on fine ass Karui rule 34 up in this bitch


----------



## COREYxYEROC (Nov 6, 2014)

kishi just waned to make a fat black kid


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 6, 2014)

Chouchou is a gift from the choco cake Gods.

If you think about it Chouji's been working towards this his entire  career.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 6, 2014)

Karui might have a fat fetish


----------



## Blood Raven (Nov 6, 2014)

He's very rich.


----------



## Lammy (Nov 6, 2014)

Chouji has shown desirable traits that we'd look for in a partner.

Now Sai and Sakura, I have no idea...


----------



## Chiru (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## Mael (Nov 6, 2014)

Choji saw how Shikamaru brought peace between Sand and Leaf when he slayed the sexy Temari in bed...so when Karui approached him one night while out for BBQ and drinks he knew his cross-village coitus destiny awaited him. 

Good man, Choji.  Good man.  You've done us all proud.


----------



## Blu-ray (Nov 6, 2014)

The met at the local KFC.



Klue said:


> Chouji: "Baika no Jutsu."
> 
> Karui:



This too.


----------



## Veo (Nov 6, 2014)

Well on Chouji's defense I must say he looked really fine in those panels. His daughter is not really pretty, tho... In the other hand Ino and Sai's pairing is really not of my taste, and their daughter's design is also bad. Very bad.
But I love the rest of the kids, specially Bolt, Salada and Asuma's son.


----------



## Mael (Nov 6, 2014)

Chocho will get fit...with Karui's genes absolutely.


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 6, 2014)

Baika no jutsu can expand everything. She got wrecked.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 6, 2014)

well, we know Chouji is supposed to be a really sweet guy.

HOWEVER:
Still doesn't explain HOW.
I guess Kishi thought he put them on the same Division?I dunno.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 6, 2014)

What I really want to know is how the fuck did Karui manage to squeeze that kid out? Must have been all kinds of murder for her.


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 6, 2014)

VolatileSoul said:


> The met at the local KFC.




This is the best one.  

A fat man and a black girl.


----------



## Mael (Nov 6, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> well, we know Chouji is supposed to be a really sweet guy.
> 
> HOWEVER:
> Still doesn't explain HOW.
> I guess Kishi thought he put them on the same Division?I dunno.



His main man Shikamaru influenced him to be a "diplomat."



Jetstorm said:


> What I really want to know is how the fuck did Karui manage to squeeze that kid out? Must have been all kinds of murder for her.



Because the baby likely wasn't fat as a newborn.

Simple biology.

Honestly I don't see what is so hideous about their kid.  It's not like she looks like the living dead like her teammate.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Nov 6, 2014)

COREYxYEROC said:


> kishi just waned to make a fat black kid



foh, im done


----------



## Gunners (Nov 6, 2014)

He's packing.


----------



## Elriga (Nov 6, 2014)

Mael said:


> His main man Shikamaru influenced him to be a "diplomat."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THIS. Ino's kid looks like a zombie ginger. Shika's kid is a clone with eyeliner. The Naruhina's girls hair is jacked the F*** up. 

If anyone actually bothered to look at Chocho's actual looks instead of just going "LOL fat and black" you would see that she is EASILY the prettiest of the girls (well, maybe Asuma and Kurenai's daughter could compete too)


----------



## Nidaime Mizukage (Nov 6, 2014)

Yeezy taught him.


----------



## Csdabest (Nov 6, 2014)

Got the best  looking girl and kid. Black women know a goo honorzble man when they see one if they dont devolve into ratchet hood rats


----------



## Danzio (Nov 6, 2014)

Chouji is a boss, and he can expand at all the right places.


He's come far though, I hated him the most in  part 1.


----------



## Silver Fang (Nov 6, 2014)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Might have something to do with Chouji being a nice dude and Karui apparently not being a shallow douche?



I have to go with this. And really, it's nothing new in fiction to have a hot woman, with a less than classically hot man.

*Doug x Carrie*
*Ray x Debra*
*Peter x Lois* - attractive by the show's standards, and even some fans. Totally hot to trot, and she's with fat lazy ass Peter. 
*Wilma x Betty* thin women, who aren't exactly ugly-sans W's hair. And then there's the husbands......
*Jessica Rabbit x Rodger *

And so on. There's even a trope for it, it's so cliche.


Basically, the women saw something in the men that went deeper than their looks. While the hot woman may have dated the hot men, but said hot men weren't as nice, or took her for granted.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 6, 2014)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Might have something to do with Chouji being a nice dude and Karui apparently not being a shallow douche?



/thread


----------



## Mael (Nov 6, 2014)

Karui is also a classy mom and Choji's a softy as a dad.  I don't see how that'd fuck Chouchou up as a little girl.

Plus I look forward to some daddy/daughter bonding tiems. :33


----------



## Armor King (Nov 6, 2014)

The kid is Blue Ivy ugly :|


----------



## Gabe (Nov 6, 2014)

He is a nice guy and is powerful


----------



## Skaddix (Nov 6, 2014)

Kid Looks fine although that may be her teammates helping her out there. I mean InoSai's Kid, kill it with fire lots and lots of fire.


----------



## Wrath (Nov 6, 2014)

I don't think it's weird in the slightest that Chouji was able to find a woman who liked him. It's the specifics of the pairing that are weird, like... did they ever interact in any way? How come she moved so far away from her job, her friends and her family?


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Nov 6, 2014)

Idk man. I swear the kid should've looked Mexican.

Generally asianxblack = hot blasians but not today, that brown hair goes bad with the skin color, brb gunna make an alter baby for them.


----------



## Demetriuscapone (Nov 6, 2014)

About chapter 700, I'm just gonna pretend I was reading a shitty fan fiction instead


----------



## Mael (Nov 6, 2014)

Rabbit and Rose said:


> Idk man. I swear the kid should've looked Mexican.
> 
> Generally asianxblack = hot blasians but not today, that brown hair goes bad with the skin color, brb gunna make an alter baby for them.



Yeah but Choji isn't the Asian that is in our world so...


----------



## RaidenisDead (Nov 6, 2014)

Seems like Kishi intended it as a parallel with ShikaTema, then Kankuro and Omoi are Kage advisors.


----------



## Marsala (Nov 6, 2014)

She was looking to meet some tall, dark, handsome guy in Konoha. One out of three ain't bad?


----------



## Breadman (Nov 6, 2014)

Choji is the epitome of a gentleman for starters, and a sweetheart down to the core. Plus, if you go by a soldier or warriors standards, he's incredibly strong, what with him taking on Pain, the Gedo Statue, the gold and silver brothers, and taking out Asuma. Plus, he aint that bad looking after using his calories up.

And just you lot wait. The moment the daughter uses that calorie spending jutsu, everyone will be like "aw yeah, best designed character of the lot!"


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 6, 2014)

Its because she can cook a 6 course meal.


----------



## Hamaru (Nov 6, 2014)

Chouji is one of the few living legends of the last Great Ninja War. I mean out of all the kids only he, Naruto, and Sasuke played a large solo role that everyone was able to witness. Other people were part of team attacks, or it wasn't an "all eyes on me" moment. Add in the fact that he is just a good guy and he is a good catch for a female. Nice, with the ability beat some ass.


----------



## Narutossss (Nov 6, 2014)

he did take on gedo mazo so he's at least top 20 in the shinobi alliance.


----------



## Afalstein (Nov 6, 2014)

Maybe it's just that Chouji's calm, placid nature was a good contrast to her impatient go-getter attitude (not sure if it would in real life, but in story terms it makes sense)


----------



## Young Lord Minato (Nov 6, 2014)

Maybe she loves BBMs


----------



## crystalblade13 (Nov 6, 2014)

Partial expansion is the only answer.


----------



## Jizznificent (Nov 6, 2014)

Afalstein said:


> Maybe it's just that Chouji's calm, placid nature was a good contrast to her impatient go-getter attitude (not sure if it would in real life, but in story terms it makes sense)


well they say opposites attract, so...


----------



## Shadow050 (Nov 7, 2014)

Chouji surely came up in the Ninja world... once upon a time he looked like a dude with underwear on his head.... not he's a head of clan and got one of the hot black chick ninjas as his apparent wife. 

shout outs to chouji for bringing black people to Konoha.

that... or Raikage gave Karui a mission, and they're still trying to get themselves some byakugans


----------



## Gangryong Ma (Nov 7, 2014)

I like the KFC response.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 7, 2014)

Peopel Dissing Chouchou

Little Dumpling is a adoable

Watch that Baby fat turn into *Curves* baby!


----------



## scerpers (Nov 7, 2014)

bad          writing


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 7, 2014)

Scerpers said:


> bad          writing



Pssht this was the only legitimatly good part of the epioluge


----------



## scerpers (Nov 7, 2014)

if you say so


----------

